# 2 Kills



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

this was the team for to day









and i shot a magpie and a woody both head shots and retreved to my hand i am getting good at this head shot lark

















atb kev


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah, I see those collars on the dogs. Looking good. Cool looking slingshot and nice shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a pleasure to hunt with your dogs!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice Defender! Them coursers aint' bad lookin' either. Those birds have been properly forked!


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

treefork said:


> Ah, I see those collars on the dogs. Looking good. Cool looking slingshot and nice shooting.


cheers mate made them all new ones for the coming seasons huntting


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Charles said:


> What a pleasure to hunt with your dogs!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


it is charles i love working them its grate fun soon be time to get them out bunny bashing lol


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice lurchers, like your bedlington cross on the left


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Nice Defender! Them coursers aint' bad lookin' either. Those birds have been properly forked!


cheers bud that was an old pic they look loads better now the season is just about to start


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

shot in the foot said:


> Nice lurchers, like your bedlington cross on the left


thats a 1/2 x dhxgh the beddy x is the middle one buddy


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

the gafer said:


> Nice lurchers, like your bedlington cross on the left


thats a 1/2 x dhxgh the beddy x is the middle one buddy
[/quote]

its a nice dog, well they are all nice


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

shot in the foot said:


> Nice lurchers, like your bedlington cross on the left


thats a 1/2 x dhxgh the beddy x is the middle one buddy
[/quote]

its a nice dog, well they are all nice
[/quote]cheers mate


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i like the tripod. nice shootin


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

pop shot said:


> i like the tripod. nice shootin


cheers buddy


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

car accident?


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

pop shot said:


> car accident?


no mate running flat out hit a **** blew his wrist up un fixable


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good looking dogs, nice shooting Bud.
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIce! thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

cheers fellas thanks for the coments


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i like the dogs


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks


----------

